# Yashica Mat at the Air Show



## cooltouch (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been slowly going through my slides and negatives, scanning them to DVD, and ran across some old B&W images I shot with a Yashica Mat 124G I used to own.  Dang that camera took good pics.  I need to get me another one, and this one I won't sell in a moment of weakness.

The following photos were taken in 1984 at the Warbirds Air Show at Minter Field, California.  T-Max, exposure unrecorded, but figure sunny f/16 rule.

AT-6 Texan (Advanced Trainer) Engine View:







Three views of a Hawker Sea Fury:


----------



## flea77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet!

Allan


----------

